

Ask HN: a MMORPG for old people? - Tichy

As discussed here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1819766 - I think loneliness is a huge problem for old people. Personally, I expect that at least I will be able to pass time with the 2062 equivalent of World of Warcraft when/should I ever get 90 years old. But would todays old people in general get/enjoy the concept? I seriously thought about introducing my granny to WoW...<p>Or maybe I should just try farmville? Any other games that might work? What could work for the generation that is old today?
======
madhouse
I wouldn't want to play an MMO when I get old. Seems like such a waste of time
when one's already short on time. Factor in that every MMO will have it's fair
share of abusers... that's not something my grandparents would've enjoyed.

If one wants to play and relax, MMO is the wrong kind of game, in my
experience.

What games one prefers largely depends on the person. My grandparents wouldn't
have played any computer game, because they preferred poking around in their
garden, or doing something productive.

Knowing my father, he'll play something like farmville. Knowing myself, I'll
play nethack.

~~~
Tichy
Well my grandma is 90 and has troubles walking. Gardening is not an option
anymore. Not that she wouldn't want to do something productive. Maybe internet
could make that possible, too - ideas?

~~~
madhouse
Perhaps, but definitely not MMOs. There's a lot to read on the internet, for
example.

There's also a lot of forums (bible forums, if she's religious, for example)
where one can participate..

